# Just ordered an Aristocrat Plus THC



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, I just got off the phone with Bob Staebell (what a nice man), I pulled the trigger on an Aristocrat Plus with Temperature and RH control. Natural mahogany but with a Walnut Burl top and a Walnut Burl Raised Panel door (like in the attached picture but no Walnut on the sides, just the top and door). Crown molding like in the picture too but standard base. For those who are wondering, yes that's what my wife said it had to look like to go in either our family room or living room which is where I want to put it 

Inside it will have two drawers and two shelves. Now comes the hard part, the wait!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Evidently, you live by the, "Go Big 'r Go Home," slogan. WOW. That's gonna be one nice box!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice. How much did that cost?


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Evidently, you live by the, "Go Big 'r Go Home," slogan. WOW. That's gonna be one nice box!


Fortunately or unfortunately depending on how you look at it, yes  It was fairly easy to talk to my wife into it since she knows me so well. When I brought the subject up she said "well, if you don't get it now you're just going to end up with 6 or 7 smaller humidors and then still want that one, so just get it now." Muwahaha. This will likely be the last humidor I ever purchase (that's the plan anyways), between it and my 300 count and 100 count I can't imagine ever needing more, and if it does come to that it will be a coolidor.



KINGLISH said:


> Very nice. How much did that cost?


With shipping ~$3,700 USD. The standard version starts at $2,569 plus shipping, the additional cost is for the fancy top, fancy door, crown molding, etc.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

What a good looking humidor. I can only imagine what the shipping costs.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW! Good for you! It looks very nice! Good luck!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> What a good looking humidor. I can only imagine what the shipping costs.


Shipping is estimated to be between $200 and $250 USD. Dimensions on the Aristocrat Plus are 22" wide x 40" high x 25" deep.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice pick up! I can't wait to see pics of it when it arrives!!!


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice score.... Be sure to post pics after you fill 'er up!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet order Steve, guess we're going to have to have a celebratory eherf when it arrives. :smoke2:


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> Sweet order Steve, guess we're going to have to have a celebratory eherf when it arrives. :smoke2:


Sounds like a great idea to me!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

congrats (on both the great humi and an awesome wife!!!) steve... thats gonna be one beautiful piece sitting in the living room! i hope it treats you well and finds you in good health in the new year!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats, you will love that piece, all I ever hear is great things about them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Now that is Pretty!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Ahhh. I love Aristocrats... I've heard NOTHING but the most fantastic reviews... one day I will be able to afford one hopefully.

Enjoy filling it up, and then we all want to see pics!!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I have the M Plus THC 25" deep and I absolutely love it. One of the best purchases I have made. The cabinet is beautiful and the construction is great.

I also said I would never fill a humidor that size and now my cabinet is completely full. :hn  :r


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

montecristo#2 said:


> I have the M Plus THC 25" deep and I absolutely love it. One of the best purchases I have made. The cabinet is beautiful and the construction is great.
> 
> I also said I would never fill a humidor that size and now my cabinet is completely full. :hn  :r


I'm excited to get mine, even more so when I hear from people like you who have an Aristocrat and speak so highly of them. I have yet to see a single post from someone saying they don't absolutely love theirs.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful purchase Steve! I wasn't so sure what THC stood for lolol but I see now... =D Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## jeffjr_1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrads!!! I am sure you will love it, I have had mine for a few years now without any problems.


----------



## R10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations - Now that's starting the New Year right! 

Maybe one day....


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

96Brigadier said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with Bob Staebell (what a nice man), I pulled the trigger on an Aristocrat Plus with Temperature and RH control. Natural mahogany but with a Walnut Burl top and a Walnut Burl Raised Panel door (like in the attached picture but no Walnut on the sides, just the top and door). Crown molding like in the picture too but standard base. For those who are wondering, yes that's what my wife said it had to look like to go in either our family room or living room which is where I want to put it
> 
> Inside it will have two drawers and two shelves. Now comes the hard part, the wait!


Steve,

I like your style. That is a beautiful humidor.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

96Brigadier said:


> I'm excited to get mine, even more so when I hear from people like you who have an Aristocrat and speak so highly of them. I have yet to see a single post from someone saying they don't absolutely love theirs.


You'll be very happy. I have an Aristocrat Plus with the same configuration you're getting (2 drawers and 2 shelves) - I absolutely love it. :tu


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

,aybe i missed it where did you order it from i wouldn't mind drooloing over one for awhile


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Nitrosportman said:


> ,aybe i missed it where did you order it from i wouldn't mind drooloing over one for awhile


Here is his website, tons of pictures in there so lots to drool over 

Humidors & Aristocrat Cabinet Humidors


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

Verry nice, TEC is a nice add on


----------



## AMHero (Dec 31, 2009)

Steep price, but nice! Whats the count on it?

(When I read the title I thought you bought some weed too.) :mullet:


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

AMHero said:


> Steep price, but nice! Whats the count on it?
> 
> (When I read the title I thought you bought some weed too.) :mullet:


Sorry for the late reply, didn't even notice someone had responded to this thread two weeks ago!

Count... well, he says the drawers each hold 200-300 loose cigars, so lets go on the low end and say the drawers combined will hold 400. In the standard configuration he rates it for 50-60 boxes, given I have a second drawer I'm going to guess that will drop some, so lets say 40 boxes. If my calculations are right, and I'm certainly not saying they are, then that would equate to a capacity of somewhere between 1000 and 1500 sticks.

On another note, I emailed Bob last night to see how he is making out. Here is his response, I'm giddy with excitement!

 Hi Steve,
All is moving along nicely. We are wrapping up in the finishing room this week. Should do final assembly & testing early next week with shipping no later than the end of the week. Looks absolutely great!! I plan on taking photo's for my web site. 

 cheers,
 Bob Staebell


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet. The excitement must me killing you!


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

I can see why it's called the Aristocrat! Vey nice if you have the funds!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Sweet. The excitement must me killing you!


Very excited for you Steve.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

So I'm sitting here in my hotel room in Denver, going through my e-mails, and low and behold I have one from Bob. My Aristocrat is finished and will be on a truck tomorrow! Not sure how long it will take to get here yet, I'm going to guess a couple of weeks but regardless it won't be much longer now.


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Be ready to do a ton of unwrapping. They are very well packed. I unpacked mine, like I was defusing a bomb. Just didn't want to make a stupid mistake and scratch it with a carpenters knife. I promise you, you will be very happy with your purchase. I've had my aristocrat M plus for 4 years and I absolutely love it. Never a problem with an aristocrat.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow nice unit indeed use it in good health!


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

looks like a nice unit. I would be extremely excited to fill it up if I were you.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

SgtStriker said:


> Be ready to do a ton of unwrapping. They are very well packed. I unpacked mine, like I was defusing a bomb. Just didn't want to make a stupid mistake and scratch it with a carpenters knife. I promise you, you will be very happy with your purchase. I've had my aristocrat M plus for 4 years and I absolutely love it. Never a problem with an aristocrat.


Tomorrow is the day I get to unwrap it! Have an appointment for the afternoon to have it delivered to my house. Then season it and put sticks into it. Hopefully towards the end of next week I'll have it in use.


----------



## Titans (Jan 31, 2010)

96Brigadier said:


> Tomorrow is the day I get to unwrap it! Have an appointment for the afternoon to have it delivered to my house. Then season it and put sticks into it. Hopefully towards the end of next week I'll have it in use.


Wow, knowing myself, I wouldn't be able to sleep for days as that thing is seasoning. Whats your seasoning strategy going to be? Are you using beads or does the unit have something else? and PICS of course right!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

96Brigadier said:


> Tomorrow is the day I get to unwrap it! Have an appointment for the afternoon to have it delivered to my house. Then season it and put sticks into it. Hopefully towards the end of next week I'll have it in use.


Can't wait Steve, take lots of pics


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Steve,

I know the wait has probably seemed endless but for a humidor like that it seems like very good turn-around. 

Hell, I am even anxious for you to get it up and running. Like others have said, PICTURES, please.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Pictures will definitely be forthcoming 

re: Seasoning - it comes with an electronic humidification system, but I also have four pounds of beads to put in it too. I was thinking about putting a bowl of distilled water in it for a few days first, then put the beads in and turn the humidification system on.

Anyone think that sounds wrong?


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

very nice for sure take pictures.

Should have just built a closet humidor for that chunk of change


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

96Brigadier said:


> Pictures will definitely be forthcoming
> 
> re: Seasoning - it comes with an electronic humidification system, but I also have four pounds of beads to put in it too. I was thinking about putting a bowl of distilled water in it for a few days first, then put the beads in and turn the humidification system on.
> 
> Anyone think that sounds wrong?


Just be sure you get an accurate RH reading *before *you do anything. Those things are made in the DFW area, which sees average annual humidity of 58-81%. Chances are that it might not need a lot to get it up and running and if you throw a bowl of DW in there willy-nilly, you could be setting yourself back. It might just be a case of throwing your charged beads in and cranking up the e-system for a day or two. 

Can't wait for the photo shoot!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

It's here!!!

I just unpacked it, haven't set up the humidification system or anything, I had to inspect it and take pictures. This thing is UNBELIEVABLE!!! I can't believe how well built it is, how beautiful it is... WOW. I'm blown away, and I had pretty high expectations.

Without further delay, here are some pictures of it. No cigars in it yet, won't be until mid-next week that I'll put anything into it.

This is how it arrived - on a pallet nice and safe.


An idea of size. This is my 5 year old standing in front of it.


Got the message shipping guys?!


And here it is!


Another idea of size. This is my 4 year old standing in front of it.


Top of the humidor.


Back of the humidor.


Inside - Two full extension drawers, two full extension shelves.


Inside the drawers.


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

damn that's pretty nice, is it hardwood outside or veneer?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

It's an Aristocrat. All solid wood. 

Very nice humi! Now fill it up!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet jeezus, that is an awesome unit! Definitely pick up of the year :tu


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow. That looks AWSOME Steve!!!!!!!!!
Holy &%$#
I think I have humi envy.

I love the "don't even think" sign.

How much extra was it for the kid??

Congrats bud.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just beautiful as is your family, Enjoy Bro! Now pics filled next week Right?

:clap2:


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

jeffjr_1977 said:


> Congrads!!! I am sure you will love it, I have had mine for a few years now without any problems.


Jeez!! I can't take my eyes off your avatar!


----------



## Titans (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn that thing is gorgeous.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Just beautiful as is your family, Enjoy Bro! Now pics filled next week Right?
> 
> :clap2:


Oh ya, next week will be more pictures with cigars in it. I have a long ways to go to fill it though, my collection is ~300 cigars, I figure this Aristocrat will hold 4 times that.


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful, just beautiful Steve! 

Now the real purchases begin!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

blazingazn said:


> damn that's pretty nice, is it hardwood outside or veneer?


Solid hardwood. It's mahogany with walnut burl (the door and top). It is fully insulated with electronic temperature and humidity control built in.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

That is a very attractive piece of furniture. And the added bonus of a case full of the psychoactive chemical found in cannabis makes it even better. Congrats on it!!


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

96Brigadier said:


> It's here!!!
> 
> I just unpacked it, haven't set up the humidification system or anything, I had to inspect it and take pictures. This thing is UNBELIEVABLE!!! I can't believe how well built it is, how beautiful it is... WOW. I'm blown away, and I had pretty high expectations.
> 
> ...


Now that is one sweet looking humidor my friend, what is the name of the humidifier system and fan that came with your system? I am in the middle of putting something together and might need a system like that for my project.
Let me know if there is a name on it will you ??

Thanks ,

Ron1369


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Steve,

You have two beauties there. Congratulations.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Sweet score Steve.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, The speaker salesman's line from that movie "Ruthless People" keeps popping into my head:

"Who cares if it's as big as Subaru and costs twice as much, you'll never have to upgrade it and when you die you can be buried in 'it!!!"

Nice humi.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the great feedback! This thing truly is beautiful, if you can afford the price it will be the last humidor you ever buy.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

96Brigadier said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback! This thing truly is beautiful, if you can afford the price it will be the last humidor you ever buy.


Until you fill it! I bet you have it filled within 18 months.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, Steve! So happy for ya. Really nice.

You might have messed up with the pics though. The humi would have looked gorgeous, but instead is eclipsed by the cute-as-a-button daughter.  

Fantastic!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Wow, Steve! So happy for ya. Really nice.
> 
> You might have messed up with the pics though. The humi would have looked gorgeous, but instead is eclipsed by the cute-as-a-button daughter.
> 
> Fantastic!


Yes, I think the girls must both take after their mother, they certainly don't get their looks from me


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Definitely one of the nicest humidors I have ever seen. Congrats on the great purchase, it will provide years of enjoyment I am sure. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

96Brigadier said:


> Yes, I think the girls must both take after their mother, they certainly don't get their looks from me


I know, Steve, you're not a pretty man (but your girls sure are!). Perhaps Mother Nature used you as a "beauty conduit". 

It's kinda like Kennedy. The guy was an idiot! He had an IQ of around 110, but he managed to surround himself with geniuses. ound:

Keep posting pics as you get that thing up and running. This has become (finally, after torturous teasing) a really fun thread!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Alrighty, the wait is almost over. The electronic humidification system has been up and running for 4 days now. Last night I put four pounds of beads into it to help with the stabilization. I think tonight will be the night I put my cigars into it, after which pictures which I'll post here


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

First off, thats one of the nicest humidors I have ever seen. Second, is it a pain in the ass to season a humidor of that size?


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

obleedo said:


> First off, thats one of the nicest humidors I have ever seen. Second, is it a pain in the ass to season a humidor of that size?


Hasn't been a big deal. I followed the instructions from Aristocrat Humidors (Bob).

-Day one I let the cooling system run with no humidification running.
-Day two I put distilled water in the humdification system (it takes 800 ml of water in the reservoir) and flipped it on.
-Days two, three and four the humidification system did its job.
-Day four I put four pounds of beads into it. This is not necessary, I just figured it can't hurt.
-Day five (today) the plan is to put cigars into it.

Bob specifically says to not wet anything down, just let the electronic humidification do its thing. He also says it takes 3 to 5 days to season, hence why I'm planning on putting cigars into it tonight, it will have been running for four days with the humidification system turned on.

I didn't mention this previously but the humidor also has two built in auxillary fans behind the top most drawer to keep the air circulating. They flip on and off based upon a schedule (they run for one minute either once or twice per hour, I can't remember which), I think they also go on when the cooling system flips on but I haven't verified that.

Every time I've opened the door in the past couple of days, which is far too often since I can't help myself, it's been right at 65-66%.


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

if your cigars could speak, im sure they would be thanking you lol


----------



## Titans (Jan 31, 2010)

chaldean said:


> if your cigars could speak, im sure they would be thanking you lol


lol, made me chuckle. I'm so jealous of the aristocrat.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Okie doke, here are some pictures with cigars in it. Drawers are kinda bare, need to buy lots more to get this thing filled up 

Top drawer has:
5x Ramon Allones Celestial Finos (Asia Pacific Regional)
5x Ramon Allones Petit Unicos (Canadian Regional)
5x Montecristo #2
5x Juan Lopez Seleccion #1
5x H.Upmann Coronas Minor Tubos
5x H.Upmann Coronas Major Tubos
5x San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe




Second Drawer Has:
12 x Partagas Presidente
12 x Vegas Robaina Unicos
5 x Partagas Serie D No. 4
3 x Vegas Robina Famosos
5 x Ramon Allones Specially Selected
10 x Cohiba Silgo IV
5 x H.Upmann No. 2
5 x San Cristobal de la Habana La Punta
7 x some assorted Non Cubans (those are the only non-Cubans in the humidor)




And inside we have:
1 x Box of H.Upmann Coronas Minor
1 x Box of H.Upmann Coronas Major
1 x Box of Partagas Salomones
1 x Box of Trinidad Ingenos EL 2007
1 x Box of Montecristo Sublimes EL 2008
1 x Box of Ramon Allones Specially Selected
2 x Box of Cohiba Silgo IV
1 x Box of San Cristobal de la Habana La Punta
1 x Box of Partagas Serie D No. 4
1 x Box of H.Upmann No. 2

The above boxes are minus the sticks in the drawers except for the Partagas Salmones, Trinidad EL 2007 and Montecristo EL 2008 which are all full.



You can see the controller in this picture, it controls the electronic humidifier (just visible on the bottom shelf behind the cigars), also controls the temperature (unit attached to the back wall above the second shelf) and two small fans which are both behind the top drawer and not visible. The beads are Heartfelt, four pounds total.

So there you have it. I am revising how many boxes this will hold to approximately 30 with another 175 singles per drawer for a total capacity just over 1000 sticks. That's my best guess right now.


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

wow


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

chaldean said:


> wow


^^^^^^^^^^^^ That is an understatement if I have ever seen one.


----------

